# New Smaller Tank?



## WGPaintball075 (May 3, 2005)

I have a 29 gallon long currently free what do you think I should put in it im thinking 2 klown fish but what else could I put in with them anything small?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

2 percula clowns would be fine... you'd have room for maybe one or two more fish such as a firefish, or a small goby, or a cardinalfish.


----------



## WGPaintball075 (May 3, 2005)

Would it be ok to put coral in a 20 gallon L tank?Or a see Enemone


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

an anemone would probably outgrow that tank... and you'd need a lot of lighting.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

There are alot of differnt kinds of fish, corals and inverts you can put into a 29L. I had a 29L running for over a year. I had in it a gold stripe grouper, yellow eye kole tang, Large maroone gold clown, and a dragon wrasse. With live rock and live sand. The reason is i had to take down my 55 because i had to move. I could not set it up because of lack of room. So i put up the 29, BUT I used a wet-dry rated for a 65 gal. tank, a U/V light and the protien skimmer.Which were all on the 55gal. tank. It all worked well, due to the over size wet-dry. The fish are way too big for a 29 and it was temp. They are in bigger homes now. So, It just depends on what YOU want out of the tank? Corals will work fine with proper lighting. Good luck and let us know what you do


----------



## WGPaintball075 (May 3, 2005)

Can you give me a link to lighting you recommend for a 29 gallon? WIth low light needing coral in it.


----------

